# Making a steam heated uncapping knife



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I was asking a farm store guy what kind of tubing to use to carry steam and he didn't have anything. What works? I was told fuel line wouldnt hold up. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

When I got a jiggling steam knife that came with the rubber tubing I asked Bill Stagg from this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL7Eoo5OIrU
about tubing and steam source and he is also using rubber tubing.
You can read his answer to my question in the comments area of his video


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for steering me in the right direction. Just bought what I hopefully need at Amazon


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it going to operate a near atmospheric pressures? The link below is rated to 100 psi, and temps to 300F. If you're just dumping the steam into a vented condensate tank, then this should be way more than adequate. You can google "High-pressure fuel hose SAE J30R9" and find lots of options. The SAE J30R12 or J30R14 ratings are even better, but probably overkill for your needs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayco-Fuel-Hose-3-8-x-18-80080-/151471937465?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd give your local industrial supplier/hose supplier a call. There are plenty of steam-rated hoses out there... but a lot of it does depend on temperature and pressure. 

Parker has 86 hose types rated for water, but only 7 rated for steam... mostly because of the pressure rating (250psi) and the high heat. 

http://ph.parker.com/us/17612/en/transfer-and-general-purpose-hose-d45361


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I used a honepaw uncapper that ran off a steam generator. It used about 1/4" silicon tubing and the steam went through the system and vented out of a window, so basically the system was not under any pressure. I actually tried to use it with a coffe machine but the temp of the water only got to about 160 degrees which was not hot enough. The uncapper got plenty hot enough with the steam, but I was using maybe a pint of distilled water for every super that I uncapped. I went back to my electrical hot knife.
Johno


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Vance G said:


> I was asking a farm store guy what kind of tubing to use to carry steam and he didn't have anything. What works? I was told fuel line wouldnt hold up. Thanks for any help.


I've used fuel line on my small boiler for several years without a problem. It's a pretty low pressure application.


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

Are you building the entire knife or just trying to hook one up?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

building a stationary one that the frames are slid over.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

i use fuel line (black rubber with the strings woven in) from the release valve of our big pressure canner sitting on a hot plate. works well.


----------

